# Montgomery County PA Sheriff promotes bike safety



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

Here's some good news.

(Moderator: I quoted the entire story. I figured it would be OK in this case. If not, let me know. Thx.)



> *Montgomery County Sheriff promotes bike safety*
> 
> Published: Friday, October 02, 2015
> 
> ...


Montgomery County Sheriff promotes bike safety - Colonial News - Montgomery News


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

You mean signs like this?


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

Great news. I lived in Skippack before returning to my home State of Florida about 10 years ago. What an absolutely perfect place to ride. I still miss it there...just not in February. Add a nice story like this that puts the focus on safety too and you have one of the best places to ride in the country. Green lane, Eichle Rd, Landis Store. All great memories.


----------

